# Windows 7 64bit for 4GB RAM



## noam1000 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been told that 4GB RAM doesn't justify 64bit Windows 7, and I should go with 32bit, I looked it up and I can't find anything to set my mind at ease.

What do you think? Which of the above and why?


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

If you get a 32 bit OS, you cant use all 4 gigs of ram. You literally have to use 64 bit windows 7 if you want 4 gigs of ram. Theres no choice involved.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

a 32bit operating system can support a maximum of 4gb of ram, where as a 64bit op sys can support up to 128gb of ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB of RAM is more than enough for any OS including Windows 7 64Bit. There are no apps or games that can utilize more than 4GB.
4GB can be, and very commonly is, used with a 32Bit OS. The 32Bit OS will "see" about 3.25 to 3.75 depending on what OS is used.


----------



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

i personally run the 64 bit Win 7 on my 4gb of Corsair DDR3 Ram... it should work perfect for you as well


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

both work equally as well


----------

